# An hour at the Marsh



## Chiller (Apr 3, 2006)

I managed to sneak in an hour at the Marsh on Sunday morning.  Had some nice sun, but a lot of people there scaring the birds.  







Bathing in the sun, eating nuts











This guy just would not sit still.  Got myself dizzy chasing him around the tree


----------



## Mohain (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! Great shots Chiller. What lens are you using for these. The clarity is amazing! The last pic is just :hail:


----------



## Chiller (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Mohain.   I appreciate your comments. 
  Im only using a 70-300.  I dont have image stabilizer, so I sometimes use the nearest tree for support.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2006)

EXCELLENT series, Chiller.  Couldn't pick a fave as I like 'em all.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool. 2 and 3 are super sharp and fantastic colours. What creature is it, it's not a squirrel is it? You've got some great results from that lens :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 3, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks Mohain. I appreciate your comments.
> Im only using a 70-300. I dont have image stabilizer, so I sometimes use the nearest tree for support.


 
i have that same IS on my 70-300...   

great shots chiller... i LOVE #3 - the "chipmunk" (for mohain), beautifully composed... you couldn't have posed him better if he was trained!


----------



## Arch (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude i was at a marsh today (also a new cem) with my 70-300 and i got two things, jack and s**t ... and jacks left town. (<from evil dead haha), seriously tho spent about 2 hours there just chasing birds up and down the marsh bank... think i got like 2 out of 150.... so you did real well here, excellent shots, great light on the little feller eating a nut and that woodpecker is a sweet one, how did you get so close?... i found a green woodpecker today.... got within about 300yards!...he was gone... history... maybe im just too clumsy


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 3, 2006)

awesome Chiller, the 2nd chipmonk shot is the best I have ever seen.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 3, 2006)

Great shots Carl, you did great. You caught the Crackle in perfect light to bring out the colours. 

Eric


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 3, 2006)

These are fantastic, I agree can't pic a fav either.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you so much for your awesome comments and replies.  I really appreciate it. 
 Angel/Jtl.   Cause Im limited with equipment...patience is my best friend.  I will just sit/stand against a tree and wait.   Got my lottery ticket for this weekend...still want a "real" lens. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice work Carl. It is a beauty of a chipmunk shot. If there was someone scaring birds, my guess is Eric.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 3, 2006)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Nice work Carl. It is a beauty of a chipmunk shot. If there was someone scaring birds, my guess is Eric.


Thanks Peter
I think Eric was busy rompin in the swamp on Taunton road. He might have been pullin a Sir Raymond....ya know...the birthday suit romp.


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 3, 2006)

now these are as clear as any i've seen Carl. i feel like i could reach out and pick them up. 

amazing work my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 3, 2006)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Nice work Carl. It is a beauty of a chipmunk shot. If there was someone scaring birds, my guess is Eric.



Bite Me! At least I get the shots first then scare them away 

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 3, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Bite Me! At least I get the shots first then scare them away
> 
> Eric



well, you are lucky they didn't all have heart attacks.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Jon.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 4, 2006)

great shots, chiller.... your more than just another pretty face..you can do dark side stuff....and look at you, your normal stuff is really great..

very good, chiller... the chipmunk is touchable..and i love the grackle.. he looks so colorful....and you got the seed/food in his mouth...

awesome shots carl... impressive...


----------



## Randog (Apr 4, 2006)

Excellent series Chiller!! Love the chipmunks, very crisp and clean, Just AWESOME!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 4, 2006)

those are amazing!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 4, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> great shots, chiller.... your more than just another pretty face..you can do dark side stuff....and look at you, your normal stuff is really great..
> 
> very good, chiller... the chipmunk is touchable..and i love the grackle.. he looks so colorful....and you got the seed/food in his mouth...
> 
> awesome shots carl... impressive...


 
Thanks April and Randog.  Appreciate it. 
  April.....another pretty face.... ? I just checked and even the mirror wont show a reflection, it is so scared.


----------



## WildBill (Apr 4, 2006)

Awsome shots Chiller, I'm thinking the same as Ray on the chimpmunk shots.

Bill


----------



## SQUACKS (Apr 4, 2006)

I like them all. the grandkids are leaning on the chipmunk with peanut shot. that one gave them the giggles.


----------



## Herps (Apr 4, 2006)

Great shot Spicoli, the chipmunk is my favorite.


----------



## Mansi (Apr 5, 2006)

WOW! :shock:
:hail: :hail: :hail:​


----------



## Chiller (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks you all so much again for all your kind words.   I really really appreciate it.


----------



## micatlady (Apr 5, 2006)

Love them all, but I'll have to pick the woodpecker as my favorite...I've spent way to many hours chasing the little bug eaters around trees and never got as good a shot. I think they have a 6th sense of just when you are going to click and boom they're on the other side.


----------



## Jello (Apr 5, 2006)

Great photo's chipmunk is my favorite


----------



## woodsac (Apr 5, 2006)

Another great set of shots man!
Dig #3 :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks again for your comments Mycatlady, Jello, and woody. 

Mycatlady....yeah.. I fought with that one for a long time.  They dont stay still for very long.  I have 2 other shots with only half a bird in it.   I was also in a shadow of another tree, so I had to wait till he got into the sun a bit.


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

You do such good work in the DS gallery, I sometimes forget how good you are with critters, too. :love: 

These are all wonderful - warm, sharp, beautifully exposed. I think the last one might be my fave, because your light is so perfect and I _love_ shots of birds with little tidbits in their beaks like this. :thumbup: 

Rock on.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 5, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> You do such good work in the DS gallery, I sometimes forget how good you are with critters, too. :love:
> 
> These are all wonderful - warm, sharp, beautifully exposed. I think the last one might be my fave, because your light is so perfect and I _love_ shots of birds with little tidbits in their beaks like this. :thumbup:
> 
> Rock on.




Thanks terri.  I  really appreciate your kind words.  

  Yeah..every now and then I come out of the dark, and see what is happening up here.


----------



## doenoe (Apr 5, 2006)

really great pics. The second chipmunk pic is just out of this world. Dont think alot of people will have a shot like that.
Another job well done :thumbup:


----------



## monicam (Apr 6, 2006)

greatness..

what a lovely birds...


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 6, 2006)

Very nice Chiller, great exposure too ! Love #2 & 3.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks so much doenoe, monicam, and M @ k o . Appreciate your comments.


----------



## Foffen (Apr 6, 2006)

If there was a top5 series-thingie on here, I would definently be surprised if this wasn't there. All photos are amazing, and that second one is just classic.. Keep up the GOOD, GOOD, GOOD work!


----------



## photo gal (Apr 6, 2006)

Great job Chilley....sure glad I didn't miss these....so sharp and clear!!  : )


----------

